# أكثر من 20 قالب ونموذج للسيرة الذاتية بتصاميم عالمية



## ألضياء (23 فبراير 2020)

*

أكثر من 20 قالب ونموذج للسيرة الذاتية بتصاميم عالمية








تعد السيرة الذاتية هي المفتاح الرئيسي للحصول على أية مقابلة عمل، حيث يسعى أصحاب الأعمال والمشاريع إلى المفاضلة بين مئات وآلاف السير الذاتية التي تصل إليهم لإختيار عدة أشخاص فقط لمقابلة العمل لهذا فإن أهمية السيرة الذاتية تمكن الباحث عن وظيفة في الوصول إلى فرصة الحصول على المقابلة والتي تكون خطوة رئيسية هامة للحصول على الوظيفة، والذي يجعل صاحب العمل يختار هذا الشخص دون غيره للفوز بفرصة مقابلة العمل هي جودة كتابة السيرة الذاتية وطريقة عرضها بحيث تشكل عامل إيجابي وانطباع ممتاز بان صاحب هذه السيرة منظم ومبدع في عمله.
لكن تكمن المشكلة أنه بمجرد سماع البعض عبارة سيرة ذاتية فإنهم يشعرون بالقلق والخوف لعدم إجادتهم كتابة سيرة ذاتية ناجحة ومميزة لهذا فإن موقع stylingcv وفر عليك هذا العناء والقلق حيث يوفر أكثر من 20 قالب ونموذج للسيرة الذاتية بتصاميم عالمية وجاهزة للتعديل والتحميل.
الامر بغاية البساطة، كل ما عليك فعله هو اختيار أحد قوالب السيَّر الذاتية المُتَوفرة في الموقع، بدءًا من التصميم البسيط وحتى التصميم الإبداعي حيث يمكنك استخدام مُنْشِئ السيرة الذاتية المجاني الخاص بالموقع، بالإضافة إلى السيرة الذاتية ذات الصفحة الواحدة مع خيارات السِّمات الأساسية.
كما أن موقع تصميم سي في يتيح للمستخدمين تجربة السِّمات المميزة مجاناً ولكن لا يمكنك تحميل نموذج سيرة ذاتية مميز مجانًا بدون الاشتراك من بين إحدى خيارات الإشتراكات الشهرية في الموقع بأسعار منافسة وبعيداً عن احتكار البعص والذين يقدمون هذه الخدمات بأسعار مبالغ بها.
ولمزيد من المعلومات والتفاصيل يمكنكم زيارة موقع تصميم سي في لتجربة إنشاء سيرة ذاتية إبداعية واحترافية.

​*


----------

